# snow bubble



## Ruffy (Jan 25, 2013)

instead of ice, i used the snow from outside, lol
i made a small amount of white rhino, & sleeskunk
the greener bigger pile is slee, brown small is wr


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

:cool2: awesome!

Ruffy, what do you think of the White Rhino? I was going to pick some (seeds) up for the wife and make tinctures for her since she's quitting smoking (which I am sooo happy about). Would you suggest it for a nice Indica effect?


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 25, 2013)

yo 7g, personally i did not like the w.r. not the knock out they say.
look me up on our other spot & well chat
id go with other goodies, like chemo, or anything from jordan of island


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2013)

very nice work ...Ill be down to help with smoke report


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 25, 2013)

inpressive yield


----------

